# Cree XQ-E



## Toaster79 (Sep 18, 2013)

Shoul'd these be substitute for XR series but in a way smaller form factor (footprint)? 2.9V @350mA drive current, SiC techonology. Max drive current 1000mA, 1.6x1.6mm footprint. Usable?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 18, 2013)

Don't think they are related to XR series. Any LED is usable. To me this looks like an XP-G2 on a smaller substrate, without shrinking the lens size. I'd be curious to see one of these side by side with an XP-G, just to see what structural similarities may exist.


----------



## RoGuE_StreaK (Sep 18, 2013)

Huh, no dedicated heat pad on the back? Looks like all heat via the contacts?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 18, 2013)

To be fair, the package isn't much bigger than the chip, is it? As in, you can fit four of these in the same space as a single XP-E. Since the LED die is physically just on the other side of the contacts, why bother with making a third contact just for heat? It /is/ different from their usual approach of an isolated thermal slug, though.


----------



## LEDealer (Sep 19, 2013)

That datasheet looks like a fake.

Did cutter make that DS, or is it from Cree?


----------



## mds82 (Sep 19, 2013)

Datasheet is real. I got a sample of these today and let me tell you , they are TINY . Only did a bit of testing with it, but its nice. Uses the 1x1mm die like the xpe2's . THis is a zoomed pic and the LED is on a 3/4 star board


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 20, 2013)

Imagine a densely packed array of these in a mule ;-)


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 21, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Imagine a densely packed array of these in a mule ;-)



I'm imagining someone producing a 7x array of these and matching Carclo optic.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Sep 21, 2013)

idleprocess said:


> I'm imagining someone producing a 7x array of these and matching Carclo optic.



If you put that behind an aspheric you'd have an adaptable cutoff for a bike light.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 21, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> If you put that behind an aspheric you'd have an adaptable cutoff for a bike light.



Multiple points of light could reliably feed into an aspheric with a cutoff? Interesting since I might need to fabricate a bike light soon.


----------



## djozz (Sep 22, 2013)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> Imagine a densely packed array of these in a mule ;-)



What would a 2x2 array of these differ from a xm-l (about 2mm square die) apart from the xm-l taking much less space and being optically better?


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends on how much they cost ;-)


----------



## Optical Inferno (Sep 26, 2013)

I got my sample yesterday too...same as mds82's setup. Very impressive little guy. They are also available in red, green, and blue according to my guy. He says that they are based off of the XP-E2 die just in a lot smaller package. And as rogue streak said, no dedicated heat pad.


----------

